# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] SONY CFS-920S power supply

## manolo

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Το πιο πάνω ραδιοκασσετόφωνο έχει χάσει το ορίτζιναλ τροφοδοτικό του. Λειτουργεί με 9V DC και η έξοδος του είναι στα 3Watt. Οπότε σκέφτομαι ότι ένα τροφοδοτικό στα 9V dc και 600mA ρεύμα είναι επαρκές για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Το πιο πάνω ραδιοκασσετόφωνο έχει χάσει το ορίτζιναλ τροφοδοτικό του. Λειτουργεί με 9V DC και η έξοδος του είναι στα 3Watt. Οπότε σκέφτομαι ότι ένα τροφοδοτικό στα 9V dc και 600mA ρεύμα είναι επαρκές για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας;


Θα δουλέψει στα 600mA.Αρκεί να μπορεί να τα δώσει σωστά τα 600ma γιατί όταν δουλεύει το κασετόφωνο το μοτεράκι τραβάει μερικά ma.Καλύτερα θα ήταν το τροφοδοτικό να ήταν στο 1 αμπέρ. BTW το έβλεπα στο google και λιμπιζόμουνα το φερίτη στην κεραία των μεσαίων.

----------


## manolo

> λιμπιζόμουνα το φερίτη στην κεραία των μεσαίων.


 :Rolleyes:  :Thumbup:  Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ. Όντως για απλή χρήση ακρόασης radio θα δουλέψει μια χαρά, άλλωστε το δοκίμασα με έναν δικό μου και παίζει άψογα. Έχεις δίκιο κι εγώ για το κασετόφωνο προβληματίζομαι αλλά η χρήση του είναι για ραδιόφωνο οπότε δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.

----------

